
How Your Brain Decides Without You (2014) - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/19/illusions/how-your-brain-decides-without-you
======
visarga
Am I to understand from the title that I am different from my brain? Then who
am I? Something other than my brain/body?

~~~
anoncoward111
I would argue so. Despite my mind telling me not to eat cookies, I feel a
strong compulsion to eat them.

~~~
visarga
Compulsions are part of your mind as well. I would argue that the world is
also part of yourself, as all your experiences that made you who you are come
from the world.

In my view we are agents that make a living in the world. All that we are is
ultimately tuned for life protection and procreation. It's a game, and the
prize is being.

In this view the premise of the title is flawed - my instincts are an integral
part of me, participating in my survival.

~~~
anoncoward111
You certainly raise interesting points that I agree with, but "I" am
definitely not a 100% representation of my brain.

"I", in the sense of my ego and my perception of myself, will want things that
my brain doesn't want.

A morbid example of this is holding your breath. I don't think there's ever
been a documented case of someone able to hold their breath beyond the point
where their brain forces their airway to open!

~~~
Varcht
Free divers have to be careful not to hold their breath so long as to pass out
under water. I'd be interested in hearing from an expert but seems like the
conscious mind passes out then the autonomic nervous system takes back over.

~~~
anoncoward111
That's correct. A free diver above water could probably make themselves pass
out, but they will immediately begin taking extremely deep breaths as
commanded by their brain while unconscious.

If you are underwater, you die :(

~~~
Varcht
Well the point is, your brain does not control breathing in that sense, the
medulla, nervous system does.

------
dang
Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10689126](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10689126)

